# Betta Tank Contest!



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Hello fellow betta keepers, since I just got some new plants in, I decided to start a fun contest of voting which tank is prettiest. Here are the rules:
No rude comments
Only 1 vote per user
Please do not vote on the fish, only the tank
And of corse, follow the Bettafish.com rules!

And it works this way:
If you'd like to vote, go to my profile and look at album "Which tank is prettier, Dolphin's or Yin's?" make sure you know which tank is which. Then you can come back here to this thread and leave a post saying that "I vote for _____(name of fish)'s tank." It starts today (Sunday, Oct. 5, 2014) and ends next Sunday. If we have equal votes, I will vote myself to break the tie.

What went into my tanks are:

Yin: Hydor mini heater, Hagen elite mini filter, 10lb of gravel, 2 amazon sword plants, 1 ancharis, 1 marimo moss ball, 1 anubias, 1 ramshorn snail, 1 betta fish

Dolphin: Hydor mini heater, Homemade sponge filter (made by me), 10lb of gravel, 1 amazon sword plant, 1 ancharis, 1 marimo moss ball, 1 anubias, 1 ramshorn snail, 1 betta fish.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

I vote for Dolphins!


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I'm sorry I can't vote, I'm afraid I'll get called on for jury duty.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I vote for Yin's tank


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Great! Guess we have a pretty close competition!


----------



## Deadflwr (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolphins tank


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

MikeG14 said:


> I'm sorry I can't vote, I'm afraid I'll get called on for jury duty.


Buahahahahha!!!! that cracked me up. XD too bad one of my friends got called in for Jury duty and she never voted. =/ 

I vote for Dolphins. =)


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Sofar Dolphin's is winning...Any more voters?


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

I vote for Yorins.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

3 vote for Dolphin...2 for Yin. Who's gonna win?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yin!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I like Yin's best


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Almost done...Yin's is going to win...but if someone shows up tonight before I check the last time; Dolphin could still win...


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Yin won!!!! Contest closed.


----------

